# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang Kohaku, Sanke & Tancho Sakai s/d Jumat 9 Februari 2018 21.00

## h3ln1k

*video:* https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...IPn8Zb3RamCP_c

Aturan Lelang :

- Waktu Lelang : Dimulai pada saat posting dan *berakhir hari Jumat 9 Februari 2018 pukul 21.00* waktu Server KOI's

- Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:10 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 10 menit dari 21:10 , dan berlaku untuk seterusnya..
- contoh : 21.00-21.10 ada yg bid lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.11-21.20
21.21-21.30 tdk ada yg bid maka lelang berakhir tapi jika ada yg bid lelang diperpanjang 21.31-21.40 dst

*- Starting price sesuai yang tertera dibawah
- Kelipatan minimal Rp 100.000,-*
- Tidak ada BUNGKUS OPTION
- Ikan dalam kondisi sehat
*- Kondisi ikan sesuai di foto atau video (beni asli lebih muda dibanding foto)
- Beberapa ikan ada yang salah satu sirip bawahnya kelipat (difoto tidak keliatan liat videonya)
- Cek baik-baik kondisi ikan di foto/video sebelum bid jika ragu dg kondisi ikan segera konfirmasi
- Batas max complain jika ikan tdk sesuai foto/video adalah 1x24 jam setelah ikan diterima
- Jika ikan tidak sesuai di foto/video ikan diganti atau pengembalian biaya sesuai kesepakatan bersama*

Informasi Tambahan :
- Harga belum termasuk ongkos kirim
- 5 % dari hasil lelang akan di donasikan ke kas KOI's.
- Jika pemenang tidak melakukan kewajibannya (konfirmasi setelah menang lelang dan transfer biaya ikan+ongkir) dalam 3x24 jam maka lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar kedua tertinggi dan jika penawar kedua tertinggi tidak mau maka ikan kembali ke kolam
- *FITUR AUTOREKAP*

Cara BID ikan sesuai dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kodeikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=1000 (maka sistem akan otomatis merekap ikan nomor 99 dengan nominal 1jt) hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir


Bid:
Nomor 1 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 2 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 3 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 4 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 5 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 6 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 7 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 8 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 9 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 10 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 11 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 12 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 13 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 14 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 15 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 16 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 17 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 18 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 19 500.000 by ..............
Nomor 20 500.000 by ..............

Silahkan dibid semua om-om  :Thumb:

----------


## Saiful Huda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri Wijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri Wijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri Wijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purnomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purnomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Azmi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mhakoy

#Bid 15 = 500

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mhakoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri Wijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mhakoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mhakoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## d00569

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

#bid 19 = 600

----------


## purnomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mhakoy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aleonardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b48c

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purnomo

#bid 15=600

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Saepuloh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Saepuloh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Saepuloh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Saepuloh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Saepuloh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

#bid 12 = 600

----------


## Asep Saepuloh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Azmi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purnomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purnomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fauzi Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Grandzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## usm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri Wijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri Wijaya

#bid 14=900

----------


## Azmi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy_theone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Azmi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedycyber136

#bid 15 = 700

----------


## Azmi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jakskal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri Wijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Azmi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bekko

#bid 6=600 						
#bid 8=1000 						
#bid 9=1000 						
#bid 14=1100

----------


## bekko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Azmi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dananwahyudi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jakskal

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

lanjut sampai dengan 21.10

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## medicineman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri Wijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Azmi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

#bid 4=800
#bid 5=1000
#bid 8=1300
#bid 9=1100
#bid 11=1000
#bid 12=1000
#bid 14=1200
#bid 15=800
#bid 18=1200
#bid 19=1200

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bekko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> yang bener ane om hel


hehe lha ini om nunggu admin e benerin sek saya ga bisa benerin je

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Azmi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fikri Wijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

#bid 18 = 1600

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedycyber136

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

#bid 4=1200

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ONNY

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedycyber136

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Saepuloh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedycyber136

#bid 17 = 1000

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fauzi Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Azmi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

#bid 1= 700

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

#bid8 =1700

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

# bid 5 = 1600

----------


## Magicarp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Saepuloh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

#bid 8 = 2,000

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chemical05

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Magicarp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Permaisuri Koi

#bid 17 = 1300

----------


## dedycyber136

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> BEuhh masih lanjutttt


wkwkwk  :Tea:

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> Hhahahah pas dong.... om helmy punya ginrin atau doitsu showa/kohaku female?


ga punya om  ::

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> lanjuttt om.. aku temenin


siapp  ::

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Maulanarafie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> thanks om Helmi..
> 
> talk soon tmrw


siap om thanks

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Azmi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedycyber136

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Asep Saepuloh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedycyber136

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedycyber136

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

ikan no 6 kembali ke kolam.

no 9, 11, 12 tidak diambil om ONNY dan ditawarkan ke bidder kedua om bekko, wen dan fikri. 

om *admin* monggo aturan kembali dijalankan lagi bagi bidder yang lari

----------


## bekko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bekko

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Athaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

